

Jason Calacanis Calling Bubble In Angel Market in TWIST Epp - jasonparallel
http://thisweekin.com/thisweekin-startups/news-roundtable-tuesday-on-this-week-in-startups-144/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+twistvid+%28This+Week+in+Startups+-+Video%29

======
jasonparallel
He called the "bubble" popping in 9-12 months. I have a very limited view of
funding trends and wanted to see what you all have to say. The fact the he is
calling a time window personally makes me have even less confidence in what he
is saying.

